# Where to find cute toddler boys underwear?



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

I keep putting off buying "big boy underwear" for DS (2.5) because I can only seem to find Spiderman and Spongebob and similar character underwear.

He would really love some with construction vehicles on them (but not Bob the Builder please). Anybody know where I might be able to find something like this?

Thanks!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

I love hanna undies - we get the boxer briefs. Yes, they can be expensive but they are the only ones my guy will wear, so soft and organic. I get them from the hanna outlets. You call, tell them the size and they give you a run down of everything they have in your size - sometimes it is nothing but usually they have some. I've paid $4.50 to $6 a pair. Last time I ordered I got airplanes, ds loves them. He has had them for a year and I'm guessing they will fit until next year. I find they run bigger than advertised. He is in a small at 50 lbs.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I bought planes at Gymboree. Also some with sports, but just balls and baskets (no annoying random numbers or "varsity" logos).


----------



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

I got super cute pirate and lobster undies at gymboree!


----------



## marziechar (Feb 10, 2007)

another vote for hanna andersson....

the trainers are cute enough, but for little boys, they also have boxers....


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I buy my ds's undies at Target. He loves boxer brief's and Hanes' brand is something I can afford.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Gymboree outlet , target, jcpenney to start. Walmart had some underoos ( t-shirt W/ boxer breifs) that looked like buzz lightyear and woody. I dont mind spending ( sale prices) for hanna but not on underpants to $$ for me


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbjmama* 
I love hanna undies - we get the boxer briefs. Yes, they can be expensive but they are the only ones my guy will wear, so soft and organic. I get them from the hanna outlets. You call, tell them the size and they give you a run down of everything they have in your size - sometimes it is nothing but usually they have some. I've paid $4.50 to $6 a pair. Last time I ordered I got airplanes, ds loves them. He has had them for a year and I'm guessing they will fit until next year. I find they run bigger than advertised. He is in a small at 50 lbs.










Both of my children wear HA - the boxer briefs are my son's favorites. They love the under shirts too. At our outlet they are currently $4.50/item if you purchase two or more.
I recently took all the too small undies out of their drawer and thought it is a shame no one would want used underwear - they look like brand new!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

sometimes Winners has cute boy undies


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

Carter's makes really cute undies. I found some at Buy Buy Baby. They had a dinosaur design and a firetruck design. I'm sad my ds is outgrowing them!


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicaG* 
Carter's makes really cute undies. I found some at Buy Buy Baby. They had a dinosaur design and a firetruck design. I'm sad my ds is outgrowing them!


Yup, we have these and love them - got them at the Carter's store. They are not the extra thick trainers, rather just plain old briefs. I hear you on the characters. The one exception I had to make was for Thomas the Tank Engine...my mom got him those and he loves. loves. loves them.


----------



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

I hate, hate, hate recommending walmart, but we got gavin some cute boxer briefs at walmart. They didn't have any characters or anything on them, more of a solid and adult like boxer brief. I am thinking they were 6.00 for a 3 pack and come in gray, navy, and light blue.







HTH


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Unfortunately we're not near a Hanna Andersson outlet (I don't think...I'll have to see where the closest one is).

Good suggestion about Carters, I haven't thought to look there. I was hoping to have some sort of design on them (rather than solid colors) because I think that would be more motivating for DS. Airplanes and firetrucks sound right up his alley!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Check gymboree. They have a few cute prints online now, but when new lines come out they offer different undies. cars, trains, planes, balls, skulls, guitars, sharks, fish, etc...

Here's what they have currently, but like I said, it changes when new lines come. I love the red baseball ones.

The 2T-3T fits my 2.5 yo well.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bstandlee* 
Thanks for all the suggestions! Unfortunately we're not near a Hanna Andersson outlet (I don't think...I'll have to see where the closest one is).

If you call they will ship them to you. Reasonable shipping too.

I know they are expensive and lots of people can't afford them but I tried all different kinds from target, carters, gymbo, etc and my ds was bothered by all of them. So it was pretty much keep him in diapers, let him go comando, or buck up for some fancy underwear. I would like to think the quality will last a long time and then I can save them for his sister?


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

The plan (for when ds decides he wants to wear underpants) is to get plain ones, go to Micheal's/AC Moore etc pick out those foam stamps with whatever he wants and get some fabric pant and let ds decorate his underpants, that way its a whole project, he gets what he wants on them, and maybe he'll be motivated to wear them!


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
The plan (for when ds decides he wants to wear underpants) is to get plain ones, go to Micheal's/AC Moore etc pick out those foam stamps with whatever he wants and get some fabric pant and let ds decorate his underpants, that way its a whole project, he gets what he wants on them, and maybe he'll be motivated to wear them!

Wow, I would never have thought of that...what a great idea! I think he would love that!


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Gymboree had some really cute ones the last time I was there. I just got my son some plain-colored boxer briefs at Wal-Mart the other day.


----------



## UrbanMamma (Jul 27, 2007)

We are a Hanna family too, in part because we went with their trainers for early potty learning. They do last and DS prefers his to others.

Which brings me to the next suggestion (which he will only wear if all others are in the laundry). Someone in the family, knowing how much DS likes trucks, sent him a 3 pack of undies from Gap with a city vehicle scene on them. I just looked now and they have race cars. They only have traditional briefs though.


----------



## UrbanMamma (Jul 27, 2007)

OHHHH... today is your lucky day. Old Navy has construction vehicles in briefs.

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produc...scid=733953002


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

Another Hanna vote!







You can order online- I do, since the one closest to me is over 2 hours away.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

have you looked on Hyenacart? there are some wahms who make cute boy undies.


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

A couple of years ago I got some really cute boxer briefs from The Childrens Place.

Tjej


----------

